# Advice on Eph25+



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

hey all anyone got advice or reviews of eph25+.....does it work well, I've been told its the best to get.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It does work well mate, but I can't stand them. They send me to sleep.

There is an EPH 30 also


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

Really...lol, thanks for the reply


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

They work well yes, for assisting in burning an extra few pounds - theres a few sources online


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

does anyone have the best sort of cycle for best effects...cheers


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Many adopt a 3 week cycle to avoid a tolerance to eph.


----------



## Dinky_Dan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, i just bought sum of this too, i notice you say the best cycle is 3 weeks on followed by how many weeks off?

Cheers, Danny


----------



## tom85 (May 2, 2008)

i have been looking arrount i have tried some eph 25+ does work make your heart beat the few extra beats and makes u warm so u burn more body fat. but ive seen some other eph products arrount any1 know the different between them?


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

I prefer the EPH 30+, they seem to have more of an effect on me and cost me the same as the EPH 25 do..


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Some folk has problems tolerating the extra eph in EPH30 and feel a bit nauseous


----------

